# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  VPI Axanthic meaning

## ALee

Question! (I searched and did not find a definitive answer)
I know what Axanthic is in a BP - basically the lack of the yellow coloring of a normal BP but I have seen VPI Axanthic listed in adds for sales and have not been able to find out what the VPI stands for. 
Is that a simple indication of the snake being HET? Is that the specific breeding line of the snake??

Any explanation is greatly appreciated

----------


## LadyOhh

VPI is Vida Precisosa International... A Breeder that had the founding animal of this particular Axanthic.

It's their line.

As for hets, there is no indicator other than a TRUSTWORTHY breeder telling you it is. There are no real outward signs.

The meaning of Het means that it carries the genes to express the trait if bred to another animal that is carrying the same gene.

----------


## mooingtricycle

> VPI is Vida Precisosa International... A Breeder.
> 
> It's their line.


and ( i think personally) the best looking line to boot! :Very Happy:

----------


## anendeloflorien

VPI stands for Vida Preciosa International. They are a breeder of ball pythons and the reason that those snakes are labeled as "VPI axanthics" is because they are from their line of axanthics. 

I believe (and I could be wrong on this) that the different lines of axanthics (Snake Keeper, NERD, VPI etc...) are for the most part not compatible with each other. That is why they are labeled as to which line they come from.

Hope this helps! (TM Adam Wysocki  :Good Job: )

----------


## anendeloflorien

Wow Heather and Alicia you guys are fast lol  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## ALee

Wow that was fast. Thanks soo much for the info. So for a male 08 VPI Axanthic what would be a reasonable price range.

----------


## mooingtricycle

> VPI stands for Vida Preciosa International. They are a breeder of ball pythons and the reason that those snakes are labeled as "VPI axanthics" is because they are from their line of axanthics. 
> 
> I believe (and I could be wrong on this) that the different lines of axanthics (Snake Keeper, NERD, VPI etc...) are for the most part not compatible with each other. That is why they are labeled as to which line they come from.
> 
> Hope this helps! (TM Adam Wysocki )


Does NERD have a line of their own? I only knew of three * save for the reds* Jolliff is the other though.

----------


## Wh00h0069

> Wow that was fast. Thanks soo much for the info. So for a male 08 VPI Axanthic what would be a reasonable price range.


Probably around $650 - $850 or so.

----------


## LadyOhh

> Does NERD have a line of their own? I only knew of three * save for the reds* Jolliff is the other though.


NERD does, but I think it has been found compatible with other lines... (Not 100% on that one though)

So as I see it, there is VPI, TSK and Jolliff, with NERD on the side  :Smile:

----------


## ALee

So 100% VPI Axanthic Male Ball Python 
$125.00 would be a GREAT deal?

----------


## anendeloflorien

> So 100% VPI Axanthic Male Ball Python 
> $125.00 would be a GREAT deal?


Sounds like that's describing a 100% _het_ VPI axanthic male. Make sure you check their background and ensure they are a reputable breeder before you buy anything "het" it's not at all unheard of for people to misrepresent a normal ball python as het when it is nothing of the sort.

----------


## mooingtricycle

> So 100% VPI Axanthic Male Ball Python 
> $125.00 would be a GREAT deal?


Do you mean Het? Visuals are expensive.

----------


## ALee

Well its not listed as HET and all other HETS are listed as below
100% Het Yellow Ghost Female Ball Python 
$250.00

100% Het Snake Keeper Line Axanthic Ball Python 
$100.00

100% VPI Axanthic Male Ball Python 
$125.00 ( actually a 1 Y/O)

We are not looking to breed just looking at another Ball morph - something thats a different look to our normal

----------


## waltah!

If you see 100% in the description they are talking about being HET for Axanthic. Visual Axanthics are generally over $700. If you are looking for a different look from your normal this will not fit the bill. If you want to be in that lower price range for a visual morph I would say look at Pastels. They will be brighter and more yellow vs. your normal. For more exciting morph to look at you will spend quite a bit more.

----------


## anendeloflorien

> If you see 100% in the description they are talking about being HET for Axanthic. Visual Axanthics are generally over $700. If you are looking for a different look from your normal this will not fit the bill. If you want to be in that lower price range for a visual morph I would say look at Pastels. They will be brighter and more yellow vs. your normal. For more exciting morph to look at you will spend quite a bit more.


Also prices on some spiders (not necessarily the best looking ones lol but that's besides the point) and some morphs like pins and cinnamons have come down quite a bit. Any homozygous (visible) recessive morphs like axanthics, albinos, pieds etc... are always going to be in the higher price range just due to the fact that your clutch ratios are almost always going to be lower than a co-dom or dominant gene (except in a homozygous X homozygous type breeding). But I digress lol. Pastels are beautiful and prices on them have never been lower, they're also a great morph to have if you ever plan on breeding. Good luck with whatever you may choose!

----------


## ALee

Ok great and thanks for all the info! maybe a lemon pastel then or my preference is a black pastel

----------


## ALee

As for Spiders.. Although I really LOVE the look Im afraid of this morph from all the stories that I have read here and elsewhere re. genetic defects such as the spinning/ wobbling and gazing and such.

----------

